# Newbie dream of a perfect flavour expresso



## Roberts (Jun 30, 2015)

I want to start testing something on coffe that what y can buy on local coffe shops. Burn and biter taste of something we want to be coffe. I make google ling and i fount a lot of review about single double hx and lever machines. I want to start with a lever machine as a newbie. So Bezzera Strega and a conical grinder with lo rpm. What and how i can buy to not waist a lot of money in the first 3 year ?

Ps: sorry for my English


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Welcome

try and find some local training , would be a good investment


----------



## Roberts (Jun 30, 2015)

Where is crawley area ?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

London?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Looks pretty close to Gatwick airport

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/search/crawley+london/@51.116083,-0.1803851,14z


----------



## Roberts (Jun 30, 2015)

Yes gatwick is near me . Where to ask for training ? Many thanks for help and support


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Glenn is that way based i think, other than that try the london school of coffee, but that might be a little overkill.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Google coffee training, lots of london based companies.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Why Bezzers Strega? Have a look at the Londinium L1, it is much more popular here.


----------



## Roberts (Jun 30, 2015)

I found stega under £1000 new


----------



## Roberts (Jun 30, 2015)

Withing the new Eureka olympus kr grinder first thing buy


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Roberts said:


> I found stega under £1000 new


The Strega is not a true lever. A lever machine uses the spring to power the shot. The Strega has a built in vibe pump.

The Quick Mill Veloce has all the credentials you need, is a few hundred quid cheaper than an L1 and can be found exclusively at Bella Barista


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

If you want to start out on the coffee journey by jumping in at the deep end with a lever, you need to jump straight to the Londinuim L1 or a Quickmill Veloce.

You will need to pair it with professional grade grinder. If you want a conic, I'd suggest either the Compak E10 or the Caedo E92

Don't expect much change out of £4k though unless you can find them second hand

Oh, and welcome by the way!


----------



## Roberts (Jun 30, 2015)

I just buy today a eureka olympus kr


----------



## Roberts (Jun 30, 2015)

And i need to find in the next few months a good pair


----------



## Roberts (Jun 30, 2015)

I know that is an old machine. ... wath is the general opinion about bezzera bz40 pm 2007 build unused at around £640 ?


----------



## Roberts (Jun 30, 2015)

After i tray to buy from here a ecm mechanika iv with no success. I decided and make the order today at DB from Expobar. The exact model is Expobar office leva dual plumbing. I hope to learn fast to make a decent expresso. For the moment i can't understand how i can set the grinder. Eureka olympus kr.


----------

